# custom logo design? everbranded?



## RichBrown (Feb 16, 2016)

I am in dire need of a custom logo for my photography business. The primary purpose for it will be used as a overlay for my client work (as a watermark). That way people will know that I took the photo.

So i did a bunch of researching and stuff and found a number of sites. Out of the 10 I checked out My favorite were these two:

everbranded.com - they did a really good job on this photography logo here: Custom Photography Logo | everbranded
logoworks.com - they have made a couple nice designs here: Photography logos - Logoworks | Professional Logo Design, Website Design, and much, much more

for me it is a debate between the two but I am leaning towards everbranded because it is the better deal.

Basically my question is what is everyone's thoughts on getting a logo design? Should I try to make it on my own? How much should I pay for a decent logo design (not looking for $5 cheap ones)? How did everyone get their logo?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 16, 2016)

I took the easy way out; first letters of my first & last names, overlayed 'em... done!  I'm not sure I'd want to deal with an on-line company for this sort of thing.  To me, this needs to be an across the table, sketch-pad in hand sort of thing.  Have you considered looking at local graphic designers, or graphic design students in your area?


----------



## RichBrown (Feb 16, 2016)

tirediron said:


> I took the easy way out; first letters of my first & last names, overlayed 'em... done!  I'm not sure I'd want to deal with an on-line company for this sort of thing.  To me, this needs to be an across the table, sketch-pad in hand sort of thing.  Have you considered looking at local graphic designers, or graphic design students in your area?


I did talk to some local graphic designers. They kind of fell into 2 categories. 1) poor service, unresponse or 2) super helpful and crazy expensive. I think finding someone online is the best for my situation.

ps - i checked your site a couple days ago. It looks good!


----------



## KmH (Feb 16, 2016)

IMO everyone of the everbranded . com Lasting Impressions logos sucked.

I pretty much puke into my throat every time I see and lens aperture graphic used in a photography business logo like the ones made by the other outfit - logoworks . com

Find a logo designer that uses the K.I.S.S. method.


----------



## 407370 (Feb 17, 2016)

Anything other than generic bits of camera or name based will generate expectations towards or away from a particular aspect of photography. Having architecture in a logo will mean that you do not do portraits, having a face will mean you do not architecture, landscape themed will mean you only do outside work,  sport related will mean you dont to weddings, wedding theme will mean you dont do .......... i am sure you get it.
The same applies to words outside of a name. 
As someone said just keep it simple. You wont set the world alight with a breathtaking display of creativity but it will display that you are a photography company and a method of contact.




 
Just my thoughts


----------



## tirediron (Feb 17, 2016)

RichBrown said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > I took the easy way out; first letters of my first & last names, overlayed 'em... done!  I'm not sure I'd want to deal with an on-line company for this sort of thing.  To me, this needs to be an across the table, sketch-pad in hand sort of thing.  Have you considered looking at local graphic designers, or graphic design students in your area?
> ...


Thank-you!  Try advertising for students on Craig's List you might find someone with some fresh ideas who's willing to work reasonably.  As well,  I often try and defer at least part of the cost of this sort of thing with work in kind.


----------



## RichBrown (Feb 17, 2016)

@KmH - woah, that's really harsh!!! 
@407370 - thanks for making me that. 
@tirediron - I will look into Craigslist - Thank you!!!!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2016)

RichBrown said:
			
		

> @KmH - woah, that's really harsh!!!



I looked at two pages of everbranded's sample logos and thought, "NO IDEA whatsoever about leading." If you don't know what leading is, you're not much of a graphic designer. Every single sample they had on the first two pages looked amateurish. The photography sample logo looked like Facebook shooter logos. NOT very good design.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 17, 2016)

Derrel said:


> RichBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have to agree; none of those had any 'grab' or uniqueness to them.  I disagree with the facebook analogy however... these scream "Pintrest" to me!


----------



## CCericola (Feb 18, 2016)

So to drum up a bigger book of business I entered contests on 99Designs. (I know, I know, crowd sourcing, burn the witch!) but there are some good designers on there. Open a contest and see what people come up with. There is a money back guarantee. Even though the AIGA and GAG frown on these sites I can't complain when I pull in about an extra 2k a month for minimal work.


----------

